# ligand



## Xicaci

Necesito saber que significa ligand, por favor


----------



## araceli

Y nosotros necesitamos que des algo de contexto, gracias.


----------



## cyberpedant

Yahóo's english dictionary:
 An ion, a molecule, or a molecular group that binds to another chemical entity to form a larger complex.

Si necesitas traduccion, escribame. No conozco bién el vocabulario científico en español. "entity" quiere decir "ser" o "cosa".


----------



## amorentrenubes_1

¿Cómo como puedo poner "ligand" esta en este contexto?:
cooper ions are removed from the solution by *ligand exchange solvent* extration which leaves other ions in the solution. the cooper is removed by bonding to a *ligand*
*thanks*

Los iones del cobre (Cu2+) son quitados de la solución por la extracción solvente del intercambio del *ligand *que deja otros iones en la solución. El cobre es quitado enlazando a un *ligand*


----------



## Janis Joplin

amorentrenubes_1 said:


> como puedo poner "ligand" esta en este contexto
> :
> cooper ions are removed from the solution by *ligand exchange solvent* extration which leaves other ions in the solution. the cooper is removed by bonding to a *ligand*
> *thanks*


 
Cobre es copper.
Extracción es extraction.


----------



## amorentrenubes_1

me refiero solo a la palabra ligand 
gracias


----------



## Janis Joplin

amorentrenubes_1 said:


> me refiero solo a la palabra ligand
> gracias


 
Sorry, pensé que si ibas a presentar esta traducción en el trabajo o la escuela te interesaría corregir esas dos palabras.


----------



## amorentrenubes_1

ah sisisi por supuesto gracias , pero el termino que no encontramos es  el termino para lingand  
jejeje graciassssssssssss


----------



## mrs019

en castellano se dice ligando, refiriendose a un átomo o grupo de átomos que enlaza con un ión por ejemplo.


----------



## psicutrinius

Según Wikipedia:

In chemistry, a ligand is an atom, ion, or molecule (see also: functional group) that generally donates one or more of its electrons through a coordinate covalent bond to, or shares its electrons through a covalent bond with, one or more central atoms or ions (these ligands act as a Lewis base). Fewer examples exist where a molecule can be described as a ligand that accepts electrons from a Lewis base (hence, the ligand acts as a Lewis acid).

Según mis profesores de química, a eso que define wikipedia en español se le llama "*ligando".*

Es más, volviendo a Wikipedia, pero en español:

*Ligando*

*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

Los iones o moléculas que rodean a un metal en un complejo se llaman *ligandos*. Un ligando enlazado a un ión central se dice que está *coordinado* al ión.

Exactamente como lo define mrs19.


----------



## mrs019

Totalmente de acuerdo con pistricinius.
En química el término que se usa es ligando


----------



## Lui$

Bueno, no se darte la traduccion pero si te puedo dar una idea mas clara de lo que significa. En un libro de neurociencias dice:
"Many types of ion channels respond to chemical signals (ligands) rather
than to changes in the membrane potential"


----------

